# [CONF]Ancora a proposito di Unicode

## MonsterMord

Persevero nella mia missione di evengelizzazione ad UNICODE,

smettetela di fare i dinosausi e cercate di evolvervi verso nuovi standard.

Qualcuno tra voi lo utilizza con gentoo?

Questa la mia configurazione:

```

/etc/make.conf

 USE=unicode etc... etc...

/etc/rc.conf

 CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

 CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

/etc/env.d/02locale

   LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

   LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

   MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"

```

Funziona tutto bene sotto X ma nei terminali mi rimane la codifica ISO e tutti i caratteri accentati sono sballati. Il vero problema e' quando uso applicativi ncurses tipo "mc" o "alsamixer" o "make menuconfig", tutta la grafica e' sbagliata e il testo e' di difficile lettura.

Ho seguito i vari HowTo nel forum ma senza successo.

Poi per caso ho trovato questi due comandi:

```
unicode_start unicode_stop
```

che servono per abilitare/disabilitare la codifica unicode a terminale.

Visto che risolvono il problema, come faccio a fare in modo che ogni terminale usi questa opzione?

Ho pensato di metterlo in ./bashrc ma cercavo un modo per settare i terminali una volta per tutte, e poi mi serve per i terminali, non per xterm/konsole etc...

Lo script /etc/init.d/consolefont non sembra fare al caso mio, forse sarebbe il caso di segnalare il problema ai manutentori gentoo?

Che ne dite?

----------

## motaboy

potresti provare a metterlo in /etc/conf.d/local.start e local.stop.

P.S. grazie per la dritta su unicode_start e stop, penso che mi convertiró definitivamente anch'io all'UTF8.

----------

## Bengio

grazie della dritta riguardo unicode_start  :Very Happy: 

grande!! funziona tutto finalmente anche in console con mc!!   :Very Happy: 

ora mi domando una cosa: che differenza c'Ã© se setto LC_ALL o LC_CTYPE?

ho notato che impostando LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8" viene impostata anche LC_CTYPE ma il contrario non e' vero.

Io esporto queste variabili:

LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.utf8"

Bengio

----------

## randomaze

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Poi per caso ho trovato questi due comandi:
> 
> ```
> unicode_start unicode_stop
> ```
> ...

 

Non ho capito cosa intendi per terminali ma visto che dopo dici che non ti serve per xterm e simili suppongo la console....

Credo che mettere in /etc/profile e/o .bashrc qualcosa tipo:

```
if [ "$TERM"=="linux" ]

then

  unicode_start

fi
```

possa andare

----------

## MonsterMord

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito cosa intendi per terminali ma visto che dopo dici che non ti serve per xterm e simili suppongo la console....

 

si, scusate se sono stato poco chiaro, intendevo dire le console, quegli affari che compaiono tra ALT+F1 e ALT+F6.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che mettere in /etc/profile e/o .bashrc qualcosa tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ad occhio mi sembra di si, non mi ero mai accorto che la variabile $TERM cambiasse tra la console e quella virtuale xterm, ecco a cosa serve    :Razz: 

Sarebbe in alternativa possibile informare direttamente il gestore della console tty che si vogliono usare le impostazioni utf?

Che so, magari tra le voci di inittab:

```

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -f /etc/issue.logo 38400 tty1 linux

```

Comunque grazie, la tua dritta dovrebbe funzionare bene.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Vorrei solo ricordare che la codifica unicode supporta tutte le lingue della terra ma a discapito della memorizzazione interna dei caratteri: 2 byte contro  1 dell'ASCII...(oppure se preferite 65536 contro 256)incide in qualche modo sulle applicazioni????

----------

## MonsterMord

Introduzione:

http://www.unicode.org/standard/translations/italian.html

#bit:

http://www.unicode.org/faq/basic_q.html#19

----------

## mrfree

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Vorrei solo ricordare che la codifica unicode supporta tutte le lingue della terra ma a discapito della memorizzazione interna dei caratteri: 2 byte contro  1 dell'ASCII...(oppure se preferite 65536 contro 256)incide in qualche modo sulle applicazioni????

 

Non vorrei sbagliare ma l'UTF-8 è una versione "ridotta" dell'UTF-16 (che è quello a cui ti riferisci) e come dice il nome stesso utilizza 8 bit per la rappresentazione e quindi 1 byte

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che mettere in /etc/profile e/o .bashrc qualcosa tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Propongo di aggiungere anche

```
if [ "$TERM" == "linux" ]

then

  unicode_start lat9w-16

fi
```

Altrimenti il font che viene utilizzato di default non rende   :Wink: 

NOTA

C'è un piccolo errore nel post di randomaze, mancano gli spazi nella condizione dell'if

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> C'è un piccolo errore nel post di randomaze, mancano gli spazi nella condizione dell'if

 

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Ho seguito i consigli di questo thread ma non riesco ad ottenere le lettere accentate in nessun tipo di console, in particolare sotto X ottengo con unicode_start

```

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ unicode_start 

KDSKBMODE: Operation not permitted

kbd_mode: error setting keyboard mode

Keymap 0: Permission denied

Keymap 1: Permission denied

Keymap 2: Permission denied

KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted

loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 3

putfont: KDFONTOP: Operation not permitted

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ 

```

Mentre in shell senza X ottengo il carattere leggermente modificato quando lancio questo comando ma nulla di +

Ho notato la presenza di uno switch unicode in rc.conf, a che serve?

Avete qualche consiglio per me ?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> kbd_mode: error setting keyboard mode
> 
> Keymap 0: Permission denied

 

Domanda scema: i permessi sui file delle keymap sono corretti?

Nel caso dilettati con strace per trovare il file che di da il permission denied.

----------

## Cazzantonio

sono passato anche io a utf8

stessa configurazione di MonsterMord, ho messo utf8 cone nls di default nel kenrnel, uicode_start in loca.start e unicode_stop in local.stop e nell'ordine ho:

editato /etc/rc.conf e decommentato

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

editato /etc/env.d/02locale e inserito

#UTF-8

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"

Tutto mi funziona più o meno correttamente, a parte alcune cose

i problemi sono 3:

unicode_start mi da questo errore:

Gputfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument

unicode_start e unicode_stop, se eseguiti da termianale (unicode_start è già partito con successo da local.start all'avvio) mi bloccano del tutto la tastiera, pertanto mi tocca riavviare visto che non posso dare alcun input da terminale

Da terminale le lettere accentate e altri caratteri simili non funzionano... diciamo che con iso8859-15 le cose funzionavano meglio   :Wink: 

[Edit]

parziale contrordine, i problemi diventano 4 perchè il problema 3 si splitta in due problemi distinti:

quando sono sotto console (crt+alt+F1-F6) mi funzionano le lettere accentate, tuttavia quando cancelloi quello che ho scritto succede una cosa bizzarra... cancello anche parte del prompt

ale@star_platinum ale $ -----> ale@star_plati  per esempio

sotto x invece (e usando aterm) le lettere accentate proprio non ci sono ma compaiono dei caratteri strani che non possono nemmeno essere cancellati

[/Edit]

----------

## federico

All'incirca quello che ho ottenuto io, una schifezza...

----------

## gutter

Da queste considerazioni penrso che ritarderò il passaggio ad unicode   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiungi che tutti i menù di windowmaker mi erano diventati in italiano!!

Che fastidio vedere "uccidi" al posto di "kill"!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Continuo a pensare che gli errori di prima siano dovuti a miei errori, oppure all'incompatibilità di alcuni programmi... tuttavia mi sembra che ancora il passaggio ad unicode sia un tantino prematuro

Se qualcuno (che usa unicode) non ha riscontrato i problemi di cui sopra potrebbe fare un bell' howto per spiegare a tutti una volta per tutte come si passa correttamente a utf8   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Aggiungi che tutti i menù di windowmaker mi erano diventati in italiano!!
> 
> Che fastidio vedere "uccidi" al posto di "kill"!!  
> 
> 

 

Me lo immagino  :Wink: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuo a pensare che gli errori di prima siano dovuti a miei errori, oppure all'incompatibilità di alcuni programmi... tuttavia mi sembra che ancora il passaggio ad unicode sia un tantino prematuro
> 
> 

 

Credo come dici tu che il supporto ancora non sia completo. Alcuni software potrebbero dare problemi, ma non posso parlare molto dato che non ho provato, queste sono solo impressioni per sentitio dire.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se qualcuno (che usa unicode) non ha riscontrato i problemi di cui sopra potrebbe fare un bell' howto per spiegare a tutti una volta per tutte come si passa correttamente a utf8  

 

Questa sarebbe una buona idea. Se qualche baldo giovane si vuole cimentare in tale impresa renderebbe felici molte persone del forum (me compreso)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Aggiungi che tutti i menù di windowmaker mi erano diventati in italiano!!

 

e' normale se scegli la lingua italiana, usa la USA  :Shocked: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ...tuttavia mi sembra che ancora il passaggio ad unicode sia un tantino prematuro

 

per alcuni programmi e' scomodo ma _bisogna_ migrare e piu' si e' piu' i problemi emergono e si risolvono.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se qualcuno (che usa unicode) non ha riscontrato i problemi di cui sopra potrebbe fare un bell' howto per spiegare a tutti una volta per tutte come si passa correttamente a utf8  

 

il forum gentoo ne e' pieno... e questo thread e' gia' un how-to

p.s.: per non turbare troppo la lettura del forum a chi utilizza UTF-8 come me siete invitati ad evitare l'utilizzo delle accentate perche' questo cazzo di forum non e' ancora UTF-8 compliant... (e' = è)

e' una vergogna   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando sono sotto console (crt+alt+F1-F6) mi funzionano le lettere accentate, tuttavia quando cancelloi quello che ho scritto succede una cosa bizzarra... cancello anche parte del prompt
> 
> ale@star_platinum ale $ -----> ale@star_plati  per esempio
> ...

 

questo problema dovresti risolverlo usando la bash 3.0, c'e' un topic sul forum italiano che sottolinea questo problema.

----------

## federico

Io sinceramente dall'utf8 messo come in questo thread ho avuto solo magagne e devo rimettere come era prima, continua a non andare un cavolo come nn andava prima, va peggio di prima e inoltre ho tutti i programmi in italiano in shell e per alcuni -vedi nano- cambiano i tasti da premere e mi sto incasinando non poco...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> il forum gentoo ne e' pieno... e questo thread e' gia' un how-to

 

Hai ragione... solo che seguendo quegli howto comunque non ho risolto tutti i miei problemi   :Wink: 

Quello che ci vorrebbe è un riassunto dei vari problemi riscontrabili con l'utf8 e delel possibili soluzioni... una faq

Parlando di altro... la bash 3.0 è masked... quantomeno aspetterò che sia stable prima di passare ad unicode. La mia policy è di non usare pacchetti masked per elementi fondamentali come la bash   :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho seguito i consigli di questo thread ma non riesco ad ottenere le lettere accentate in nessun tipo di console, in particolare sotto X ottengo con unicode_start
> 
> ```
> 
> [100%] blackman@altair ~ $ unicode_start 
> ...

 

Fortuna che non parte, altrimenti avresti un terminale illegibile. Considerando che unicode_start non è un comando per X ma per la console di testo. Sotto X dipende dai programmi che utilizzi... Se non noti differenze da console hai provato ad utilizzare le accentate prima di dare unicode_start (avendo LANG e le altre variabili settate) e dopo?

----------

## randomaze

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> e' normale se scegli la lingua italiana, usa la USA 

 

Beh applicando paro paro i tuoi consigli vien fuori l'italiano!

 *Quote:*   

> p.s.: per non turbare troppo la lettura del forum a chi utilizza UTF-8 come me siete invitati ad evitare l'utilizzo delle accentate perche' questo cazzo di forum non e' ancora UTF-8 compliant... (e' = è)

 

Questo potevi dirlo prima... vedro' di adeguarmi alla cosa.

----------

## r_howie

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   Vorrei solo ricordare che la codifica unicode supporta tutte le lingue della terra ma a discapito della memorizzazione interna dei caratteri: 2 byte contro  1 dell'ASCII...(oppure se preferite 65536 contro 256)incide in qualche modo sulle applicazioni???? 
> 
> Non vorrei sbagliare ma l'UTF-8 è una versione "ridotta" dell'UTF-16 (che è quello a cui ti riferisci) e come dice il nome stesso utilizza 8 bit per la rappresentazione e quindi 1 byte

 

Infatti: in UTF-8 i codici 0÷127 (coincidenti con US-ASCII) occupano 1 solo byte. I successivi 2, 3 o 4.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo potevi dirlo prima... vedro' di adeguarmi alla cosa.

 

era una segnalazione (nemmeno troppo importante),

scusate se il tono e' risultato troppo imperativo   :Embarassed: 

... a volte mi devo sfogare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## unz

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Questo potevi dirlo prima... vedro' di adeguarmi alla cosa. 
> 
> era una segnalazione (nemmeno troppo importante),
> 
> scusate se il tono e' risultato troppo imperativo  
> ...

 

... ehm perÃ² al browser puoi dire quale codifica usare ... il 90% dei siti internet Ã¨ ISO-8859-1 ... non ci credo che navighi con l'utf-8 fisso ... semplicemente non ci riusciresti ... 

... a parte questo ti do tutto il mio appoggio  :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *unz wrote:*   

> ... ehm perÃ² al browser puoi dire quale codifica usare ... il 90% dei siti internet Ã¨ ISO-8859-1 ... non ci credo che navighi con l'utf-8 fisso ... semplicemente non ci riusciresti ... 
> 
> ... a parte questo ti do tutto il mio appoggio 

 

apprezzo molto l'appoggio,

potresti anche seguire il mio consiglio?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## unz

la gag Ã¨ riuscita a meraviglia  :Cool:  no?   :Shocked: 

------------------------------------------------

E' una questione di qualitÃ  ... una formalitÃ  ....

----------

## federico

Cazzeggiando ho lanciato un 

```

ldconfig

```

la macchina ha macinato per un po' e poi ho continuato a cercare di risolvere un altro problema non relazionato col topic...

Poi riprovo cosi' a tempo perso e

BAM

funzionano le accentate e quanto altro...

MITICO !

Come posso settare la console in inglese piuttosto che in finlandese o in italiano ?

[EDIT]

Sotto X ottengo il risultato sperato solo in console di root, mentre a shell ottengo tutto sia come utente sia come root, cosa posso controllare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

sarei curioso di sapere come e cosa hai fatto   :Wink: 

----------

